
Intel vs. Microsoft: how Atom processors could kill Windows RT - scholia
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4004540/intel-vs-microsoft-how-atom-processors-could-kill-windows-rt
======
claudius
Does anybody know the state of SecureBoot-lockdown of these? From what I
understand, the ARM tablets have to be locked down by Microsoft’s policy,
whereas at least x86 laptops need some sort of way to either disable
SecureBoot or provide your own keys – what about x86 tablets?

~~~
scholia
Atom is an Intel x86 processor as far as Windows is concerned, and runs the
same version of Windows 8. I don't see why SecureBoot would be any
different...

